# Wood stove baked taters.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Put a half dozen big taters in the ashes in the front of my wood stove to bake. Will half and hollow them out when done and then restuff with butter, a dab of milk bacon bits and cheese on top and heat til the cheese melts. That's what for supper. By itself.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

That would be some good eat'n!


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD got to add some chives to that and cut that milk in 1/2 use some sour cream then your cooking.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Cob, always put onions in. Spring onions and the tops. Don't like sour cream so mine gets butter.


----------

